# Artist woes



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Just needed to vent. I'm as many of you probably know an artist. I am unemployed and basically just do commissions whenever I need money. Lately I've been saving up for materials and supplies for Fursuit making which is gonna be a very lucrative business for me. Unfortunately its going to be expensive to get started. I'm talkin hundreds. And I managed to make quite a bit lately but I'm waiting on payments and the like. Basically I've managed to make like $150 but only like two out of six people have paid so far and most of it is pending. This would be enough to buy at least the supplies but not the materials. 
And it's gonna be hard not to spend the money on other things. I keep caving and buying more stuff for my rats even though I'm running out of room in their cages.
And I want to make more designs to sell but it's hard when im feeling so low energy and depressed. But if I kept spitting out quality designs that sell for I don't know, $20 each at least I could probably get somewhere a lot quicker...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Voltage said:


> Just needed to vent. I'm as many of you probably know an artist. I am unemployed and basically just do commissions whenever I need money. Lately I've been saving up for materials and supplies for Fursuit making which is gonna be a very lucrative business for me. Unfortunately its going to be expensive to get started. I'm talkin hundreds. And I managed to make quite a bit lately but I'm waiting on payments and the like. Basically I've managed to make like $150 but only like two out of six people have paid so far and most of it is pending. This would be enough to buy at least the supplies but not the materials.
> And it's gonna be hard not to spend the money on other things. I keep caving and buying more stuff for my rats even though I'm running out of room in their cages.
> And I want to make more designs to sell but it's hard when im feeling so low energy and depressed. But if I kept spitting out quality designs that sell for I don't know, $20 each at least I could probably get somewhere a lot quicker...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You need to stop selling to people that don't have the money up front. Get yourself an Etsy account and sell there. Basically, "they see, they want, they buy", and you have cash in hand. There's a lot of people selling stuff at outrageous prices and people are paying those prices!! You can start small and build up your Art Business. 

I've think I've seen your work. You'll make a "KILLING" on Etsy.


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

Fursuits are a great business! At the very least, my friends who own spent HUNDREDS (sometimes thousands) on their suits. Unfortunately I heard that there is too much waiting when you are starting out. There is trust which is good but sometimes does not pay off well.

As far as money-spending, make a struct budget. I say this even though it is advice I do not follow. ("I give myself very good advice but I very seldom follow it." - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland)

If you want to treat your rats, make your own toys using boxes and cardboard and free/ cheap materials that you re-use from other purchases. That way you can treat them without spending money at the store. It's tough. Money stinks sometimes.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I don't sell physical items though. Not yet anyway. I've been selling characters that I make. And basically people will pay me to draw what they want. 

I'm just really really eager to start making Fursuit stuff so I've been a little impatient I guess. Though maybe making some crafts to put on itsy wouldn't be such a bad idea. I have a ton of fleece scraps that I could make some stuff out of. I hate making plushies most the time though...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Voltage said:


> I don't sell physical items though. Not yet anyway. I've been selling characters that I make. And basically people will pay me to draw what they want.
> 
> I'm just really really eager to start making Fursuit stuff so I've been a little impatient I guess. Though maybe making some crafts to put on itsy wouldn't be such a bad idea. I have a ton of fleece scraps that I could make some stuff out of. I hate making plushies most the time though...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A while back someone posted a picture of a plush rat they made. Was that you or do I have you mixed up with someone else?


----------



## Pilot. (Feb 11, 2014)

As an artis myself I know how hard it is. Thankfully, after and through college, I have a job lined up with GM as an interior and exterior designer. I thank heaven that they loved me and have promised me a job after highschool. But as of right now I make no money with commissions or anything. I have a DA, but not an Etsy. I'm thinking of making one and selling clay models that I make. Or drawing or paintings and the likes. I would love to do that!


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Daize said:


> A while back someone posted a picture of a plush rat they made. Was that you or do I have you mixed up with someone else?


I posted something about making rat plushies but never got around to it because I remembered that I don't like making plushies very much. I never posted an example though.



ratswithfoxandbear said:


> Fursuits are a great business! At the very least, my friends who own spent HUNDREDS (sometimes thousands) on their suits. Unfortunately I heard that there is too much waiting when you are starting out. There is trust which is good but sometimes does not pay off well.
> 
> As far as money-spending, make a struct budget. I say this even though it is advice I do not follow. ("I give myself very good advice but I very seldom follow it." - Alice's Adventures in Wonderland)
> 
> If you want to treat your rats, make your own toys using boxes and cardboard and free/ cheap materials that you re-use from other purchases. That way you can treat them without spending money at the store. It's tough. Money stinks sometimes.


I have experience with Fursuit making but nothing to show for it unfortunately. So it's been hard to raise money for this specific thing. I've already commissioned my own Fursuit and spent $1000 on it. 
And I JUST asked for a quote for a new tail.... Hehe... Yeah so there goes that $150.
I'm normally pretty stingy but lately there is so much I want to do and I'm having issues prioritizing. 
I definitely know what you mean by not being able to follow your own advice though.
I'll get enough to start eventually. 

I'll definitely try to make some stuff at home for my ratties. Thank you so much for the advice x3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

My friends that make Needle Felted Animals do very well on Etsy. Some of their creations go for hundreds of dollars. Most of them cost less than 20 dollars to make. 

Original paintings/drawings also go for quite a bit. Just do what you love and post it on Etsy for sale. You might be surprised at how much others will love your work. It never hurts to try.


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

I'd never even heard of a Fursuit before reading this thread ;D 

I can tell you that if you'd be interested in making tiny figures, one of a kind doll house miniatures which are furred - specifically miniature cats - sell for a fortune. Saying that though, there are no instructions ANYWHERE as to how to make them - I had to figure out a technique myself. I sell those and needle felted figures for on average $100 per piece and they cost pennies in materials.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I'd say, get some friends who have fur suits to be your models, and make an amazon seller account.... Also... Do you have anything you could sell to buy materials to get stared....? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Omgosh I could try needlefelting. I don't like MOST crafts cause I don't like working with small stuff. I definitely don't think could make miniature anything. Working on small details frustrates me to no end. Which is why I don't like working on plushies to much because of how small they are and how many pattern pieces they require.
Fursuits are big though so they will be a lot more relaxing to make and I'm just way more excited to see the outcome in such a think a thing. I'm thinking about making some fleece paw gloves to sell. Could also force myself to make a simple plushie or two.
I don't have anything to make eyes though... I'd sell some of three plushies I've made before but my friend for some reason owns all my completed ones....
Today is cage cleaning day. Gonna try to brainstorm while I clean my ratties cages

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Oh and I don't really have anything to sell....
I moved to Michigan back in 2012 and moved back late last year and pretty much lost most of my belongings. I packed everything up before I moved. So everything I have left is mostly stuff I want to keep...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

